

Oak by Digistump ($10 Arduino Compatible with built-in Wi-Fi) - nfriedly
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/digistump/oak-by-digistump-wi-fi-for-all-things-arduino-comp/comments

======
nfriedly
This is running an ESP8266EX under the hood, but with custom firmware, more
memory, a different board configuration, and generally higher quality
components than most ESP-* boards.

~~~
noonespecial
Its really good to see someone have a go at an FCC cert with the ESP8266EX.
Very curious to see how it goes.

I put one of those chinese ESP8266 modules from ebay in the limited test gear
I have on hand and it wasn't pretty.

~~~
nfriedly
Yea, I have a Chinese one that I've had moderate success with. I had to update
the firmware on my router before I could even connect to it though.

